# Long hair only around ears



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

My Lola girl will be 5 months the 19th of December. Her paws, body, and tail appear to be standard short hair, and she's slowly losing her soft puppy fur. However her ears are as fluffy as can be!! It's adorable in my opinion, but is it something that will transition over? Some tell me her ears don't look like a GSD, and the groomer asked if she was a long hair...thoughts? This was a picture of her today.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Full body picture


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

No, she doesn't appear to be a long coat. While she does have long hair in her ears she is lacking the fluffy britches or the fringe around her face and body. 
Very pretty girl you have there!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

None of my longcoats had fluffy britches at that age.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The picture is so small, but I don't see a coat, in what I can see. With a larger picture, it could be more clear.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I adopted my long coat male at 10 months.... his coat was silkier and slightly wavy compared to a typical stock coat but still short, everywhere except his ears. by a year his coat grew slightly and his tail fanned out but he still had no mane, chest hair, belly, britches or messy feet. I lose track but I'm certain it was not before 2 that he got a full long coat, everything mentioned previously as well as long hair behind his front legs. around 7 he went thru yet another transformation and things got even longer. that said... he is still a lot shorter than some other long coats but still a long coat - despite is very late development. ear floofies is a 99% give away of having a long coat regardless of when their coat actually comes in.

welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Athena'sMom said:


> No, she doesn't appear to be a long coat. While she does have long hair in her ears she is lacking the fluffy britches or the fringe around her face and body.
> Very pretty girl you have there!


Thank you!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Fodder said:


> I adopted my long coat male at 10 months.... his coat was silkier and slightly wavy compared to a typical stock coat but still short, everywhere except his ears. by a year his coat grew slightly and his tail fanned out but he still had no mane, chest hair, belly, britches or messy feet. I lose track but I'm certain it was not before 2 that he got a full long coat, everything mentioned previously as well as long hair behind his front legs. around 7 he went thru yet another transformation and things got even longer. that said... he is still a lot shorter than some other long coats but still a long coat - despite is very late development. ear floofies is a 99% give away of having a long coat regardless of when their coat actually comes in.
> 
> welcome to the waiting game!


So far her hair is pretty wavy when it gets wet


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if she's a long coat, I suspect her adult coat to be similar in length to the dog pictured. lightly feathered.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

selzer said:


> The picture is so small, but I don't see a coat, in what I can see. With a larger picture, it could be more clear.


better coat pictures


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't see a picture of a coated pup here. I could be wrong.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have only had the one coat. 

Here are some pictures of him, chronologically:

His eyes are open so he is around 2 weeks:


Still a young'n here, about 4-5 weeks:




One a little older:


And last summer:


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

selzer said:


>


Elva is almost 7 months and wants to know why there isn't a dating forum here. She would love to meet up!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Amshru said:


> Elva is almost 7 months and wants to know why there isn't a dating forum here. She would love to meet up!


 Yeah, he seems to be quite popular amongst the ladies. I am not sure why that is. 

Pretty girl you have there.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Amshru said:


> Elva is almost 7 months and wants to know why there isn't a dating forum here. She would love to meet up!



such a pretty girl!


----------

